# Buffing Systems . . .



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

What kind of buffing systems do y'all use? Keep in mind I'm doing mainly pepper mills right now so I can use a wheel in drill while the mill is spinning on the lathe - I think that's the way I'd rather approach it but I am open to ideas.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2014)

I use the beal buffing system and am very satisfied. @barry richardson recommends the Don Pencil system. I have never used it but most folks that have used both prefer Don Pencil. Barry is a pretty solid reference in my book!


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 4, 2014)

Mostly hand buff and occasionally the Beale system on the Midi lathe. Need to get a stand alone system!


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 4, 2014)

I use a 2 wheel buffing set on the lathe developed by Barry Gross for PSI. This one uses blue rouge. I also have a separate 2 wheel buffing system with tripoli and white diamond.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 4, 2014)

One of these days I'll get a real system, but for the last year or so I've been using a home-made version of the Beall.

I have a Beall wood tap that cuts threads to match the drive spindle of my lathe, and made 3 kind of conical mandrels to which I attached Harbor Freight buffing wheels.


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2014)

Beale system, attached to lathe with MT2
Like some others, someday I'd prefer to mount to a dedicated motor, however, I kinda like the ability to change speeds to suit the piece and if you swap out between the buffing balls and wheels, you need ability to change speeds alot (need more speed for the buffing balls). Yea, that didn't sound right, but it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds to me like you're better off doing it your way. I have the PSI 3 wheel system, and it's great... but anything longer/wider than about 6" is a real PITA to work with, as the wheels are only 3" apart or so.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Sounds to me like you're better off doing it your way.



I'm not doing it any way at all right now.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm not doing it any way at all right now.


I meant your drill idea... That sounds to me like it would be the easiest with something the size of a PM.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2014)

I've got the three wheel Beall system that mounts on the lathe, and it's great for small items. I don't like it for larger items because the wheels are too close together. I've got the Beall tap too, and I've made a few wooden mandrels that screw directly on the Lathe for bowl buffs(balls). I may look into the Don Pencil system for larger items, or I may buy the Beall wheels and make my own individual holders using the tap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds like your system is fine for your needs. I bought the full Don Pencil system at a Woodturning show (he's a good salesman) but I mostly use the big wheels, for tripoli and wax. I have an old 1/3 hp washer motor bolted to the wall with a 6" pad on the shaft. I keep it charged with tripoli. It turns a little faster than optimim but it works surprisingly well. It's my go-to buffer for small stuff, always ready.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 4, 2014)

I've got a few buffs from Caswell Plating mounted on some 3/8" all-thread rod from the local hardware store. I have two string buffs, and one buff made out of 3 individual flannel buffs. The string buffs are _very_ gentle and are made for buffing plastic. As far as compounds, I use Caswell's Plastic-Glo and P-112. Both are very fine compounds, so I may add a coarser compound to the mix sometime.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the beall system attached to a dedicated 1/2 hp motor bolted to the bench. I use both the wheels and some of the ball type for inside of bowls too.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 4, 2014)

i use a stand alone shaft with ends tapped to fit beall cloths , motor down below and all three can be used with 30 seconds effort they are all fully charged with matrix all the time
variable speed reostat @barry richardson does the trick 9 dollar part hardware store i could tke pics if needed eaisiest thing on the planet to build

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 4, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> i use a stand alone shaft with ends tapped to fit beall cloths , motor down below and all three can be used with 30 seconds effort they are all fully charged with matrix all the time
> variable speed reostat @barry richardson does the trick 9 dollar part hardware store i could tke pics if needed eaisiest thing on the planet to build


Show us whatcha got!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> i use a stand alone shaft with ends tapped to fit beall cloths , motor down below and all three can be used with 30 seconds effort they are all fully charged with matrix all the time
> variable speed reostat @barry richardson does the trick 9 dollar part hardware store i could tke pics if needed eaisiest thing on the planet to build


Thanks Cliff! I have a good idea of what your taking about. I definitely want to rig up something similar, when I get my bigger shop, which I hope to have by next summer. Having a stand alone buffer is a beautiful thing....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Cliff is yours similar to this guys? Skip to 12:20 to see his setup.


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 5, 2014)

After a lot of years with the Beale system, I bought a Don Pencil wheel and a brick of his PL compound. That was maybe 3 years ago, and I haven't used the Beale since.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike I can't really tell any difference between the Beall and the Pencil systems. They look the same to me why do you like the Pencil system better and are you going to sell your beall now that you don't use it?


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 5, 2014)

Don Pencil's "system" differs primarily in the compound. "PL" stands for Plastic/Lacquer. With the Beale system, the tripoli compound is too coarse and it can easily burn thru the finish. The white diamond compound is an OK polish, but a little dusty. I still use the carnuba wax wheel that came with the Beale system. I have some things I can send...PM your addy for me again, OK?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Don Pencil's "system" differs primarily in the compound. "PL" stands for Plastic/Lacquer. With the Beale system, the tripoli compound is too coarse and it can easily burn thru the finish. The white diamond compound is an OK polish, but a little dusty. I still use the carnuba wax wheel that came with the Beale system. I have some things I can send...PM your addy for me again, OK?



If you aren't going to be using some of the stuff for sure I'd like to do a trade or buy outright. thanks Mike.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 5, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Cliff is yours similar to this guys? Skip to 12:20 to see his setup.


@barry richardson and @SENC and kevin its pretty dusty but you will get the idea the cloth cleaner is pretty important just use vacume then also home reostat bos to control speed and inside the treded rod to adjust tension and keeps the motor from jumping around oh yeah its on casters , all shop built

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 5, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about! What kind of reostat is it? A dimmer switch?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 5, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That's what I'm talking about! What kind of reostat is it? A dimmer switch?


yup


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

A light dimmer switch is not supposed to be used on a fixed voltage motor. But what the heck do the engineers know you've been doing it how long?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 6, 2014)

bout 20 years give or take motor dont care, no actual load on it just spinning cloth when it breaks we will put nother motor on it - prob wont break though  i am a notorious rulebreaker ya know i start it always full open and dial it down if needed which is seldom mike jones was right about burning thru, but that is caused by a bad application of laquer
or such that requires the user to get more aggressve than he should , trying to buff out shmucks that should have been sanded out and reshot hope that helps, kevin you are sure asking the right questions and a lot of folks are benifiting if they are payin attention

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> i am a notorious rulebreaker



Not me. I'm strictly by the book always.



woodintyuuu said:


> but that is caused by a bad application of laquer
> or such that requires the user to get more aggressve than he should , trying to buff out shmucks that should have been sanded out and reshot



Remember yesterday when I said you can buff this mill when you get it? Just forget I said that will ya.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Not me. I'm strictly by the book always.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember yesterday when I said you can buff this mill when you get it? Just forget I said that will ya.


kevin i dont need permission to forget

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

